# Where do you get euros?



## northeast22 (Jun 9, 2009)

Leaving for our ED on Wednesday. Where do you get your euros? At the airport and do they charge a fee. I've read that there is sometimes a buy back fee if you don't use all the foregin currency when you return.


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

northeast22 said:


> Leaving for our ED on Wednesday. Where do you get your euros? At the airport and do they charge a fee. I've read that there is sometimes a buy back fee if you don't use all the foregin currency when you return.


I use ATMs for cash in Europe, the exchange rate is usually better than at currency exchange booths, when you account for all commissions and fees. You will pay a currency conversion fee, and you may sometimes pay a non-bank ATM fee. There are ATMs right at Munich airport.


----------



## LandsharkBMW (Jul 25, 2008)

I definitely try to avoid the booths at the airport, they get you on a poor conversion rate and a service fee. They're my last ditch if I can't spend what I have before I leave.

I agree with the above, just use your ATM. What I do is find an ATM and withdraw some "safety" money, then just use my credit card everywhere. (Mind you this is in France, never been to Germany). I feel better having some cash if my card ever declines, but that hasn't happened yet. Just be sure to call your ATM bank and Credit card banks and put a travel alert on them so they know you'll be out of the country. Otherwise your card might get a fraud alert and you'll have to call them to lift it.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

I pick up some here in the US, but for the bulk of the Euros, I use ATMs in Europe. I generally go over with enough Euros for the cab ride from the airport, and one meal.


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

northeast22 said:


> Leaving for our ED on Wednesday. Where do you get your euros? At the airport and do they charge a fee. I've read that there is sometimes a buy back fee if you don't use all the foregin currency when you return.


Check on your bank's web site under "internation banking" We use Bank of America. They are affliated with Deutsche Bank, BNP Paribas (France), & Barclays (UK). Deutsche bank has an ATM in Munchen Airport as well as around most larger cities & towns. No fees when using these banks atm's. Most convenient approach to use if available through the bank system you use.

Have an awsome trip!


----------



## 510kut (Jul 28, 2004)

I used Bank of America too. I picked up some euros at the airport. I think the Deutsch Bank ATM is located in Terminal 1, same building as the escalator down to the S-Bahn. It was also pretty prevalent in Munich, but couldn't find one on my drive from Berchtesgaden to Fussen. Although I didn't look too hard until I get near Fussen. I used BNP Paribas in Nice and Paris. 

It might also be possible to use HSBC, but they do charge a 3% fee I think. The smaller branches also did not seem to willing to exchange monies (I didn't try a branch with an ATM).


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

You better get some Euros before you go. On my ED in 08 and London trip this Summer I got $500 in foreign money from my Credit Union before I left. Think about it. When you get off the plane you need tip, cab and food funds. You will be paying out heavy for the first 24 hours. Why complicate life looking for an ATM. I look for one on day 2 if I have not seen one touring the first day.
As to ATMs, my Credit Union is very helpful. I set up a seperate account to draw cash from with a debit card. That way I don't have to worry abput someone stealing my card and draining accounts. Both my CR Visa and Debit card have my picture on them for added security.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

I get Euros from a bank before I leave so that i have cash on hand when I get there. Ususally $500 worth.


----------



## tomj888 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Euros*

I travel to Europe a few times a year, and I always tend to have a few remaining. I'm playing a game now of buying 500 euros each time and dollar cost averaging my euro cost. I a free with others using BA for locations at Munich terminal is a start flowed by ATMs. Never ever go to a currency exchange!


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

northeast22 said:


> I've read that there is sometimes a buy back fee if you don't use all the foregin currency when you return.


True. Banks are dealers so they will sell you euros at a higher price than what they will buy them at. They also typically don't want euro coins so best to spend those. I usually put all my coins toward final hotel bill with the balance on a credit card.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Since the ATM/euros question comes up often, I have added a section to the Wiki on the subject.

Feel free to edit and correct.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/wiki/index.php/Tourist_etiquette_and_information


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

What bank do you use? For example, I bank with HSBC. It has branches almost everywhere, so I used the ATMs. Just one tip: Never even lay eyes on Thomas Cook or Travelex. Losing an arm or a leg to them is considered yourself lucky. Even if your bank charges you fee on using something else ATM, it is still worth it. Just don't do it 7 times. Plan carefully and use it may be once or twice.


----------



## chaslee (Dec 13, 2002)

We travelled to Paris this summer w/o having any Euros prior to going over. Found a HSBC ATM just outside the customs. Was able to withdraw Euros without any problems. Turned out though that my credit union charged me a 1% international exchange fee which I suspect may have more to do with it being a Visa debit card. I did the same in Munich in 2007. There are lots of bank ATM machines at the major airports if you do not want to deal with getting Euros prior to going over. Good luck.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

LandsharkBMW said:


> I definitely try to avoid the booths at the airport, they get you on a poor conversion rate and a service fee. They're my last ditch if I can't spend what I have before I leave.
> 
> I agree with the above, just use your ATM. What I do is find an ATM and withdraw some "safety" money, then just use my credit card everywhere. (Mind you this is in France, never been to Germany). I feel better having some cash if my card ever declines, but that hasn't happened yet. Just be sure to call your ATM bank and Credit card banks and put a travel alert on them so they know you'll be out of the country. Otherwise your card might get a fraud alert and you'll have to call them to lift it.


Last summer, I used the ATM in the airport in Dusseldorf, and used my credit card for most purchases. No problems whatsoever.

Ditto also on letting your card know you're traveling ... I had no problems in Europe, but when I went to Sebring, Florida this spring my card stopped working until I called the security department to let them know it really was me on the trip.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

northeast22 said:


> Leaving for our ED on Wednesday. Where do you get your euros? At the airport and do they charge a fee. I've read that there is sometimes a buy back fee if you don't use all the foregin currency when you return.


We use our Bank of America card at the Deutsche Bank in the Munich Airport. Never got euros in the states and haven't had a problem so far.
cheers
vern


----------



## northeast22 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Thanks to everyone!!*

I really appreciate your information!!:thumbup:


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

What do you do with leftover money? Airports are terrible and most banks, BOA included, build their exchange fees into their rate.

I did use Deutsche Bank ATM's in Europe and got the current rate with no hidden fees so it worked out great... took too much money, so now how do I get the best rate exchanging for USD?

Maybe we could start some money trading service on the forum for inbound/outbound ED'ers?


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

EYE4SPEED said:


> What do you do with leftover money? Airports are terrible and most banks, BOA included, build their exchange fees into their rate.
> 
> I did use Deutsche Bank ATM's in Europe and got the current rate with no hidden fees so it worked out great... took too much money, so now how do I get the best rate exchanging for USD?
> 
> Maybe we could start some money trading service on the forum for inbound/outbound ED'ers?


Bring it home and stuff it into one of your spare wallets, then use it the next time you go to Europe.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

My ED was in May... I keep watching the rate fluctuate. If it hits over $1.35, I'm cashing in. I have been going over for business a few times, so maybe I'll just hold on to it. But then again, it is quite a few Euro's.


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

EYE4SPEED said:


> My ED was in May... I keep watching the rate fluctuate. If it hits over $1.35, I'm cashing in. I have been going over for business a few times, so maybe I'll just hold on to it. But then again, it is quite a few Euro's.


Every time you make a retail ( as opposed to institutional) transaction (buy or sell) you lose few %, so even if you bought when it was 1.25 and sold at 1.35, chances are you haven't made much. Better keep it as a hedge to see who pulls ahead - Germany / Greece at one corner and U.S.A / Obama at another


----------

